# What Are Your FaceBook Names?



## Jill (Jul 10, 2011)

I do not think I'm putting it all together yet when it comes to my FaceBook friends and my LB friends. I think there's a lot more overlap than I recognize!!!

*For those of you who use FaceBook, what are your FaceBook names? *I use Facebook under my name, Jill O'Roark, and our farm name, Whinny For Me Farm. My husband, Harvey Hamilton, uses it lightly under his name. What about you?


----------



## sfmini (Jul 10, 2011)

My real name, Jody Hoch, so old friends can find me.


----------



## RenMac Farm (Jul 10, 2011)

Mine is under my real name Sherry Brock.


----------



## markadoodle (Jul 10, 2011)

Kay Littlefield (I accept all friend requests, guys!)


----------



## sfmini (Jul 10, 2011)

I tried a few Sherry Brocks but I can't find the right one. Feel free to send a friend request.


----------



## RenMac Farm (Jul 10, 2011)

lol.. I am the one in Rivesville, wv and have a horse as my profile pic if that helps.


----------



## sfmini (Jul 10, 2011)

Didn't come across that one.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jul 10, 2011)

My real name - Rachel Cawley

Our mini Saber does have a FB page too (not an account)


----------



## ErikaS. (Jul 10, 2011)

Erika Springbett here...bet you can't guess where I got ErikaS. from. I know.... it was a stetch.


----------



## dgrminis (Jul 10, 2011)

Tessie Griffin (my name) and then we have a farm page under DGR Minis where we update all our horse news... My regular page under my name I do not post horse stuff generally....


----------



## bjcs (Jul 10, 2011)

Mine is Barbara Schonert


----------



## REO (Jul 10, 2011)

I am *Robin Olmstead*

My avatar is Pooka







I have another one *ROKO Miniature Horses*

I don't "FB" but I do accept friends!


----------



## Miniv (Jul 10, 2011)

Each of us have our own FB account under our own names...even the child has her own.



Larry also started one under the Miniature Ventures name, but it needs to be updated drastically.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jul 10, 2011)

I am under my name, Melinda Dean. There is a pic of Buck and me, wearing Christmas hats. I have a few pictures there but do not post a whole lot. Now I spend too much time here with you guys! I will gladly accept mini friends.


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a personal under my name where I usually only accept people I know personally. Then I have a farm one, Vandy's Mini Horses where I will accept anyone....unless they are totally inappropriate lol.


----------



## Mominis (Jul 10, 2011)

Mimi Foster. I do accept friend requests and would love to have some of you on my friends list that aren't there yet!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 10, 2011)

Mine is under Lori Geller

then have a farm page under Eagles Ring Miniature Horses

I accept all friends


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2011)

Anyone who wants to add me as a friend, please send a request. I don't like to send requests because I use my personal FaceBook account primarily to share political news articles and discussions. The farm page is strictly horse things, no politics. Realizing a lot of people don't like politics, I just don't want to initiate a friend request but am open to all friend requests folks want to send. Also, if my posts on FB are driving anyone nuts, I hope they will "unfriend" me there... You know, I mean if they're not open to seeing the light (kidding)


----------



## Katiean (Jul 10, 2011)

Jill, you crack me up. Everyday you have something new. I am not about to unfriend you. I think you and I have just about the same views.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 10, 2011)

Tiffany Spatz


----------



## CharlesFamily (Jul 10, 2011)

I am on FB under Barbara Dillon Charles. My profile picture currently on FB is my daughter holding my newborn nephew. Always love having new mini friends!


----------



## Leeana (Jul 10, 2011)

Leeana Hackworth / Green Creek Stable


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jul 11, 2011)

Megan Piktel

My picture is usually one of my favorite guys, either my show gelding, or my one year old son.


----------



## LindaL (Jul 11, 2011)

Linda Linse

I get a lot of friend requests and currently have about 30ish requests in the "not right now" category, so if you have requested me and I have not friended you, it means I don't recognize your name and haven't approved you....LOL!




So please let me know somehow (message?) who you are.


----------



## Kendra (Jul 11, 2011)

Kendra Gale, or our farm page, Circle J Ranches Miniature Horses.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 11, 2011)

Real name, Laurie Davidson - located in Central Arizona


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm under Liz Rocklin Neuman and also Sweetwater Nutrition - feel free to add me to your network!

Liz


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 12, 2011)

Leia Gibson, my avatar pic is currently Turbo in long-lines. I figure 90% of the people I don't know on my friends list are from LB!



Especially when those strangers usually have 90+ "mutual friends."



I post a lot about my furkids so if you're interested in our ongoing training saga you can friend me. All the pictures I never get around to posting here are put on FB!

Leia


----------



## Paradise Ponies (Jul 12, 2011)

If anyone is interested in seeing a full list of albums containing my artwork from the past and the present, my Facebook username is Mw Roach

(Mw stands for my first and last name and Roach is a nickname I've had since I was an infant). MW Roach is also my author name.


----------



## MooreAcres (Jul 13, 2011)

Erin Moore


----------



## Minxiesmom (Jul 13, 2011)

I use my full name, Diane Sandusky Dorigan. I also have a group call SO MINI (Southern Oregon Miniature Information Network, Inc.) Anyone is welcome to join this group. I try to keep info flowing on current happenings in our mini world on the West Coast.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jul 13, 2011)

Same as my username on here "Taylor Richelle"



Also I have a photography page! "Mountain View Photography" I'd love some more 'likes'


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 13, 2011)

Mary Adams, but lots of luck finding me among the thousand of others with my name. Try finding me through another forum member.


----------



## ~Dan (Jul 13, 2011)

Dan Ingleman





Dan.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jul 15, 2011)

_My FB page is listed under my name.... Kimberle Young_


----------



## rockin r (Jul 15, 2011)

Mine is simple.....Theresa Renninger


----------



## supaspot (Jul 17, 2011)

Im under my name on FB ...Sue ONeill , Im supaspot - supaspot60 or just Sue an all other forums

I accept friend requests too , parttly because I just love looking at peoples photos of their minis and where they come from


----------



## GOTTACK (Jul 18, 2011)

I have 2 accounts:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Lisa-Brooker-Photography-Brooker-Graphics/158973097497592

and

http://www.facebook.com/#!/lbrooker


----------



## topnotchminis (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm Kayla Blackburn on FB


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jul 18, 2011)

My FB is under Kelly Malugen Rimmer add me if you like.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jul 18, 2011)

Taylor Richelle said:


> Same as my username on here "Taylor Richelle"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taylor i just liked your page


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 19, 2011)

I am Julie Chowning Miller on Facebook!


----------

